# Sea Otter Pics!!!!!!!!!



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Okay we have like 3500 pics. So I have picked a few DJ ones to start!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

make them BIGGER


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is a DS>>>>>>>


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

their so wittle...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah not sure what is going on??? Usually I can put like a 400 by something and make it under the size limit. These are like 250 and just made it????? These are off the laptop, but that shouldn't matter????? Will put more up once I put some onto the PC and see if I can go full size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah not sure what is going on??? Usually I can put like a 400 by something and make it under the size limit. These are like 250 and just made it????? These are off the laptop, but that shouldn't matter????? Will put more up once I put some onto the PC and see if I can go full size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I put mine on at 850. Just make them medium to high resolution, instead of maximum.


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, not sure if you shot any ameteur stuff, but i was number plate 64 in slalom and 425 in DH. Black/ red TLD helmet, and a black chameleon in slalom/ gray vpfree in dh.

nice pics,
-mike


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I will look. It will take time........... PM me all vital info and if I have I will send to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> I will look. It will take time........... PM me all vital info and if I have I will send to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ianjenn.....nice pics


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

here is some more!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS ZACK now I can put bigger pics in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OKAY need to sleep


----------



## Lats (Apr 16, 2005)

Yay GO New Zealand, John Kirkcaldie on the right.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a question about the starting of dual slalom and 4x..

theres a gate, and the gate goes down and you pedal as fast as you possibly can.

well I notice a lot of people use clipless.. and when that gate goes down, surely both their feet are secured into the pedals. Well, how when the gate is up, do they stand upright? do you have to practice your trackstands or do they have someone hold them or something?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Sick!*

Great shots! 
I thought they said it was raining? Looks like awesome weather now.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Lean into the gate to hold yourself upright!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Lean into the gate to hold yourself upright!!!!!!!!!!


No, you'll flip over when it drops. You need to have front tire contact with the gate for as long as possible. You lean against the gate in BMX. But, in DS, you HAVE to lean against the railing to the side of the starting platform, or you can start one footed. No trackstanding allowed. There is always an official NORBA volunteer right there at the start to be sure your tire contacts the gate sufficiently. Too much contact and you go OTB, I've seen in many a time. Too little and you could be utilizing a skill not everyone has, you could get an advantage, and you could win. We don't want that, so NORBA made it illegal to use all skills involved with starting.

Why they don't just use a BMX gate, I will never understand. I hate those kooks who change rules because some riders are more skilled than others. Somehow, far too many riders can't trackstand, or coordinate a proper start. The gate drops at the same speed, meaning both riders enter the course at the same time. If one has the skill to sling shot it, and time it so that he leaves going faster, that's a skill. It's like saying the riders can't corner while manualing because it gives them an unfair bit of speed coming out of the corner.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

So in 4x, you basicly lean your front tire against the gate and that kinda helps you stay upright?

I guess I'll have to be practicing my trackstands 

thanks for the lengthy reply


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is Jared Graves I have more of him!!!!!!!!! The other is a GROM from DH practice!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

THIS is for SMT, a shot of a girl racing MTX in a short pink skirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you have a website where we can see more of your photos? If not, post some more of Graves!


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

nice pics.... Keep on posting.... throw up some pics of the "new gear" if you've got it.. thanks


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another. I will try and burn more onto the PC tonight, I ma off to work...............


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> THIS is for SMT, a shot of a girl racing MTX in a short pink skirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


arrr.....come to thar pirate.....come to thar pirate...........arrrrrrrrr


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperKat7 said:


> Great shots!
> I thought they said it was raining? Looks like awesome weather now.


You should have seen fri it poured after noon, sat was clear & muddy, sun clear & much less mud.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the pictures mate, any of the booths?


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 19, 2005)

*Thanks for posting these pics...*



ianjenn said:


> THIS is for SMT, a shot of a girl racing MTX in a short pink skirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The chick in the short pink skirty's racing a friend of mine... I didn't get to go to the Otter, so it was cool to see a pic of her in action!


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> I will look. It will take time........... PM me all vital info and if I have I will send to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


clear your pm's meng.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I am eating dinner and going to class for a few hour tonight. I will try and post some booth pics. I really didn't see anything too cool, except a new 4" CORTINA slalom, 4X bike that I forgot to take a pic of???????????????????


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I am eating dinner and going to class for a few hour tonight. I will try and post some booth pics. I really didn't see anything too cool, except a new 4" CORTINA slalom, 4X bike that I forgot to take a pic of???????????????????


yeah thier new bike is siick, same with their cromo hardtail, i need one of those, i saw him building up that 4x frame though. some really good stuff coming out of the garage...super nice guys also


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pink skirt*

Heres' one more of her. More photos here. I have about 60 pics posted on my site and hundreds more not posted.


----------



## artista (Apr 11, 2006)

Good pics....Do you have any of Sam Hill??????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I may. Right now on the PC I only have Pro and Semi DS, beg-exp 4X and DJ, and BMX ramp shots............. Will get DH in here in the next few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Who is he?*



artista said:


> Good pics....Do you have any of Sam Hill??????


Who is he and how would I identify him?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i almost have enough money for a cortina ht frame, it's gonna be super tyte...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Some more DS. Its Cedric and I think????????? The BMX guy who is new to Specialized????????????????? I like this one of the YETI rider pulling onto the straight!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I have no reason for new bikes......... the ones I have don't get ridden enough, but a CORTINA will be in my home in the next year I think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another DS shot.............. I need to study I will post more soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name these guys??????????????????????? I know the second is EC, but Kircalde eliminated him I think??????????????????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another DJ shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wherewolf I have lamost that same shot of that girl????????????? WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

niiice shots! cant wait for more!


----------



## artista (Apr 11, 2006)

> Who is he and how would I identify him?


He rides for Iron Horse/Mad Catz (green bike) and uses Troy Lee .


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

These guys clashed like 20' from the line and the guy on the FOES fell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is EC and JK lower on the track!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are some of PRO DH practice......
And look it is MOUSE POACHING the pro lines!!!!!!!!! Where is the helmet kid????? JK


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

here is the berm b4 the lower double.....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Wherewolf said:


> Heres' one more of her. More photos here. I have about 60 pics posted on my site and hundreds more not posted.


I think i found my future wife....


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

mouse is sooo lucky. there is no way i could make it to sea otter, or any way i could ever afford a $2k frame + $1k fork. 


very nice pics.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> mouse is sooo lucky. there is no way i could make it to sea otter, or any way i could ever afford a $2k frame + $1k fork.
> 
> very nice pics.


my thoughts exactly.. sucks having to pay for your own stuff.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Here are some of PRO DH practice......
> And look it is MOUSE POACHING the pro lines!!!!!!!!! Where is the helmet kid????? JK


Dont let his mom see that pic!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Should I delete it? He wasn't on the track he was watching the fsat boys jump the lower double!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

If mom chews him out next time you see Mouse your gonn get beat down by him.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another shot from higher up....


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*I think I know of her...*



Wherewolf said:


> Heres' one more of her. More photos here. I have about 60 pics posted on my site and hundreds more not posted.


...I believe she frequents MSDHW. That's way cool!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is the log drop. And higher up the trail jump!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is Weir........looking agro as usual!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I think this is Sanjay, didn't know he was on Commencal??????


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Why is Brandon Sloan...*



ianjenn said:


> I think this is Sanjay, didn't know he was on Commencal??????


...wearing a TLD helmet with a Specialized sticker? Kinda sux he doesn't even trust his own products (Deviant).


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> ...wearing a TLD helmet with a Specialized sticker? Kinda sux he doesn't even trust his own products (Deviant).


nah the first one is sanjay, second one is definitely not. but yeah first one is him, skate lid w/ goggles and SIC stuff, its sanjay.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

X-Vert said:


> ...wearing a TLD helmet with a Specialized sticker? Kinda sux he doesn't even trust his own products (Deviant).


deviant was designed as a LIGHT fullface.. its got tons of vents and theres no way its strong enough to withstand pro DH speed impacts..


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another slalom shot. Who are these guys????????????


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> I think this is Sanjay, didn't know he was on Commencal??????


the one below sanjay looks familiar!
sick shots!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another BMX shot/////


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

MOre ramp work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

A shot from 4X//////////////


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> A shot from 4X//////////////


.....


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

If you want I can make her bigger?????????????? Don't think it would be clear.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another 4X............ off to class YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another of the WTB guy on DS!!!!!!!!!!
And of Photo John


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> Heres' one more of her. More photos here. I have about 60 pics posted on my site and hundreds more not posted.


Her name is Chrissie. Back off boys, she's sweet 16.  
(She's a really good rider too. I went up against her in the consolation round at Sea Otter last year in the dual finals. Ummm... I got fourth.)

-sunny


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Don't you mean back off MEN?????????????
I saw you and your bike at Sea Otter I think around the tent area right?????


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Her name is Chrissie. Back off boys, she's sweet 16.
> (She's a really good rider too. I went up against her in the consolation round at Sea Otter last year in the dual finals. Ummm... I got fourth.)
> 
> -sunny


So is that a stick you tryed to throw through her back wheel


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> So is that a stick you tryed to throw through her back wheel












-sunny


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Her name is Chrissie. Back off boys, she's sweet 16.
> (She's a really good rider too. I went up against her in the consolation round at Sea Otter last year in the dual finals. Ummm... I got fourth.)
> 
> -sunny


you ruin everything....I thought she was 20 at least.............boooo


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is the 07 DH GT bike it looks nice,,,,, but I would not buy it.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Don't you mean back off MEN?????????????


Oh!! Men. Of course. Yes. Men.  


ianjenn said:


> I saw you and your bike at Sea Otter I think around the tent area right?????


Ummm.... yeah. Me and about 20,000 others... 

Yes, it was probably me. I wore a cowboy hat most of the time, and was on a white Morewood. Have we met?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is a ROTEC I saw looks cool, and the new MARIN 6" bike. Are they made in the states???????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

UUUHHGGG..... I was the one who sent you those pictures from FONTANA. I new it was you because I had a 4' by 3' pic of you and that sick MOREWOOD on my comp. screen while I edited it a little..............


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is a VERSUS look good.....
THIS NEXT BIKE IS 100% PORN custom engraved MERLIN ROAD FRAME AUOGGGHHHH can we say guessing $10,000 for frame if lucky????????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

some more from lower double!!!!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> -sunny


Thats about how i felt after not replacing the rear shifter cable & housing & it jumped out of the chain stay holders durring the XC race.
Just funnin ya about the stick.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> UUUHHGGG..... I was the one who sent you those pictures from FONTANA. I new it was you because I had a 4' by 3' pic of you and that sick MOREWOOD on my comp. screen while I edited it a little..............


OF COURSE!! I knew I liked you.  Sorry for the memory failure - I need to run a defrag program on my brain.

Next time you see me, please stop me and introduce yourself.

Your shots are great!

-sunny (laura)


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

Well chrissie is legal for me 

its funny though cause all the guys in the background are staring at her ass


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Her name is Chrissie. Back off boys, she's sweet 16.
> (She's a really good rider too. I went up against her in the consolation round at Sea Otter last year in the dual finals. Ummm... I got fourth.)
> 
> -sunny


ahh why aren't there any teenage girls like that where i am....

(dont worry im a teenager)


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

awesome pics man! more, man.....more!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I will later today. I am at school and need to go perform soil forming calculations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

great pictures man


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are some more!!!!!!!!!! Let me know what you think???????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another 20" shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

craaazy delicious!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is Fabien on the lower dub......


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Here is Fabien on the lower dub......


 sick...go go go..


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

scabrider said:


> i almost have enough money for a cortina ht frame, it's gonna be super tyte...


I bought an Azonic Gravity frame at the Otter, price was too good to pass up. They didn't have my size so they are shipping it....pics to follow shortly


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This kid got shook up pretty bad>>>>>>> He eventually got up!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

any pictures of new products or the booths?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I put up the few we got.... there are like 2 other booths I went by. I will stick them up. There is so much to take shots of I was only in the expo area for like 1-2 hours all three days>>>>>>>>>> Look at the other Otter pic post and look at the new CORTINA DS bike it rules it. That had to be the best thing there period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another DJ


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

Did Paul Bas DJ at Otter?


----------



## bikergeoff (May 3, 2004)

where are the classic sanjay dj pics, did he not go this year?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

HEre is a shot of Hans Rey and another of an AVENT from far off.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

haha hans rey rocks. sportin the adiadas looking all euro...its tight


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

*He's A Dead Kid*



ianjenn said:


> Here are some of PRO DH practice......
> And look it is MOUSE POACHING the pro lines!!!!!!!!! Where is the helmet kid????? JK


Thanks Ian! Mouse is a dead kid when I get home! I might have a Morewood for sale anyone interested??? J/K



PhotoMom


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Dont let his mom see that pic!


TOOOOOO LATE!!! Mouse is a dead rat! Giggle.

Actually, I'm going to use the picture for revenge the next time Mouse does something bad! Hee Hee Hee!...

(Oh geez - I'm having way too much fun with this!)



PhotoMom


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Another DS shot.............. I need to study I will post more soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name these guys??????????????????????? I know the second is EC, but Kircalde eliminated him I think??????????????????


Nah the second one is Andrew Neethling. EC was wearing the disgraceful american flag mongoose jersey that I saw at Wal Mart last week.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Disgraceful because Mongoose is made overseas? Or just UGLY???


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are a few more. I thought we had more AM stuff? You will laugh, but I was looking at the Cougar race times at SEARS POINT for practice times and such so we missed alot!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The log drop. The first is local girl Kote I think and the second PEATY.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is SANJAY!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

loaded..........how many photos you have...........sweet dealio mang


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PhotoMom said:


> TOOOOOO LATE!!! Mouse is a dead rat! Giggle.
> 
> Actually, I'm going to use the picture for revenge the next time Mouse does something bad! Hee Hee Hee!...
> 
> ...


Actually that wasn't Mouse it was a little photo shop, not bad ay??


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Too damn many............


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Again More>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Actually that wasn't Mouse it was a little photo shop, not bad ay??


Too late - he already copped to it!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

damn... couldnt anyone happen to fall when she came by and taken a picture from under neath her????


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PhotoMom said:


> Too late - he already copped to it!


He's just being polite & keeping me out of trouble, tell him it's ok i can handle it.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

*dont laugh at me...*

nice pics, looks like lots of fun  
just one thing, this might sound stupid - i dont live in the same continent as you, so why is that place called 'sea otter'? it really pisses me off every time i see the words  
cheers


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> Well chrissie is legal for me
> 
> its funny though cause all the guys in the background are staring at her ass


Sword fightin'


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I think it has something to do with the aquarium there and alot of them being in the bay???


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Someone sponsor this kid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePINKster (Jun 6, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahha

i'm the chick in the pink skirt. :thumbsup:

i'm usually on ridemonkey and msdhw, so i just saw this 2 days ago .


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah my name is IAN and I took those shots!!!! The skirt was classic. Did you race FONTANA national???? PM me I may hve other shots of you. IE private message.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*'bout time you chimed in!*



thePINKster said:


> hahahahahahahahahahha
> 
> i'm the chick in the pink skirt. :thumbsup:
> 
> i'm usually on ridemonkey and msdhw, so i just saw this 2 days ago .


So how's that "legalize trails" thing going and has JustSomeGuy finally gotten off your back!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

thePINKster said:


> hahahahahahahahahahha
> 
> i'm the chick in the pink skirt. :thumbsup:
> 
> i'm usually on ridemonkey and msdhw, so i just saw this 2 days ago .


hahaha, i see u followed my advice chrissie . this is hte dude who pointed it out 2 u over myspace


----------



## thePINKster (Jun 6, 2006)

acdcfan1283 said:


> hahaha, i see u followed my advice chrissie . this is hte dude who pointed it out 2 u over myspace


hahah, ya i wass really curious what ppl had to say about the pink skirt.

and ya i was at santa barbara this past weekend in pink (not a skirt tho)

and fontucky cal state national championships.. fun stuff, i was the girl in pink ride sfo shirt... it was brown by the end of the day cuz i crashed :madman:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Check your PMs!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another Shot


----------



## thePINKster (Jun 6, 2006)

X-Vert said:


> So how's that "legalize trails" thing going and has JustSomeGuy finally gotten off your back!


its okay, he has finally shut up, and the paper is done... i'm checkin it by the super law granny, and we'll write up a petition soon


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i'll sign it.....hell if it deals with trails and MTBing i'll sign it for sure.......

BTW i think you looked so damn SEXY riding in that skirt...i dont even think it flutterd when you were riding...

J/K


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> Well chrissie is legal for me
> 
> its funny though cause all the guys in the background are staring at her ass


sorry boys shes taken:thumbsup:


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Another Shot


WOO HOO thats me on the Heckler!!!!!!  
Nice pics!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

LEt me know if you were at Fontana or Firestone???


----------

